# First Bird



## hikein (Sep 19, 2007)

My boy's first turkey. We had a great time together and he is really improving his glass, stalking and shooting skills. I like that smile!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to your son. the smile say it all. nice tom by the way.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Outstanding, nice tom.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You just can't ask for anything better. Great job dad, nice bird and a day to remember. Perfect!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats! That is cool! Nice bird.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job! Hope to do the same with my son next year.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Great Tom congrates to you and your son


----------



## blackchucker (Feb 6, 2008)

That is great. I got my first one this year too.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job and congrats to the little man 8)


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

8) Outstanding!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Sweeeeet!*


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

SWEET!!!! What unit?


----------

